# Pregnant cow wormer



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Is if safe to use pour on wormer on a cow that should calve in a month or less?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We use pour on dewormers on the entire Dairy herd at the same time


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

SCtrailrider said:


> Is if safe to use pour on wormer on a cow that should calve in a month or less?


My Vet said it was safe.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Ivermectin can go on any stage of animal here. The dog gets a dose and I get enough splashed back that my guts should be "squeaky clean"????

If in doubt look up the particular label online and it should clarify hopefully.


----------

